# The best cons to go to for a first timer?



## Flarveon (Sep 23, 2010)

So i'm an Aussie. I have been to numerous cons here, but compared to the US ones, they are.... medium sized meets in comparison. I plan on visiting FurFright in October, but I'd like to also go to at least 2 more. I have a fairly unlimited budget but would love to know what people think are the 'best' ones. 

Also, whichever is the first con, I will be having my suit delivered to it~


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 23, 2010)

I believe AnthroCon is supposed to be the/one of the biggest. I first was going to recommend whatever may be around your neighborhood, but if the budget's pretty much not a concern, I'd recommend AnthroCon from my own experience. It's big though, and most people tend to believe that a first-timer's con should be smaller. Looks like it's already gone by this year, but it takes place in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, usually around July.

The only other con I know much of is Fur Affinity's own con, Fur Affinity: United, but I've never had the opportunity to attend it. I haven't seen any news on plans for the next FA:U con either yet.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 23, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> I believe AnthroCon is supposed to be the/one of the biggest. I first was going to recommend whatever may be around your neighborhood, but if the budget's pretty much not a concern, I'd recommend AnthroCon from my own experience. It's big though, and most people tend to believe that a first-timer's con should be smaller. Looks like it's already gone by this year, but it takes place in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, usually around July.
> 
> The only other con I know much of is Fur Affinity's own con, Fur Affinity: United, but I've never had the opportunity to attend it. I haven't seen any news on plans for the next FA:U con either yet.


 
I'll have to agree with this. That or Further Confusion in San Jose.


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'll have to agree with this. That or Further Confusion in San Jose.


 
I would go to FC, but that means I would spend my birthday overseas more than likely /which I would never really want to do even though its Aussie themed this year/. Anthrocon seems like the main plan so far, even though its huge, its my first US con, not my first con ever.


----------



## wildbilltx (Oct 7, 2010)

I think you should go to a small or medium sized convention than to go to a BIG Con like Anthrocon. I went to Megaplex in Flordia in 2006 as my first con which had an attendance around 250 and had a great time.


----------

